# Break Blade



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2008)

From Manga Abyss:
"*Which to choose, the country or my friend--!? The "Continent of Cruzon", a world where people are born with magic. Lygatto, one of the rare people "without magic" in this world, is getting swallowed up in the whirlpool of a massive war. With Lygatto as the core, four close friends are connected by cruel fate in a spectacular war tale!!!

In the continent of Cruzon, an impending war between the Kingdom of Krishna and the nation of Athens is brimming. The people of this land are able to wield the crystals from the ground for whatever purpose they desire. Yet one person, Lygatto Arrow, is not. He is an "un-sorcerer", a person unable to wield the crystals. But this characteristic will enable him to pilot an ancient mecha, one strong enough to put up a fight against the invading army of Athens*."







I saw that nobody made this thread yet and I made it.

It's a really nice manga actually.
I wasn't much into Mecha (except TTGL),but this is good..this is really good.
It reminds me of Escaflowne in how it's mecha work and in the structure of the world.
Hope that more people will read this.

PS:Also,the relatioships between the main characters are really interesting..I honestly don't know how this will work out..


----------



## dEnd (Dec 12, 2008)

at fist view is a pretty good manga... I read since I saw chapter 1 out but there are only 5 chapters out  :/  ...hope we'll get more soon


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 12, 2008)

Too short for me to comment on the story or the characters. Ace art though, the mecha designs are really detailed aren't they?


----------



## dEnd (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah ... really like the art ...the story is interesting too, it has some potential


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just started reading this series a few days ago, and I have to admit I am really liking it. Still to early to make a real judgment, but I think this series has a lot of potential. Good art, interesting story, nice character dynamics, definitely looking forward to seeing where this one goes.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 22, 2008)

I read the first 5 chapters,  it's alright. I just think the romance is pretty meh though. Mech action makes up for it in heaps though.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll take a look into this  once i have some time


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> I read the first 5 chapters,  it's alright. I just think the romance is pretty meh though. Mech action makes up for it in heaps though.



Romance?

There was almost no romance at all in those chapters..

It's just the beggining..

But still,the romance situation is something I have never seen in a manga:
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fact that the woman the hero likes is married to someone else because he was too poor for her and didn't have the balls to ask her out..ouch..
And that someone else is no other than the hero's best friend who happens to be a king..


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 23, 2008)

I like what I've seen so far. Art is of a good quality, and the story has promise.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 23, 2008)

looks like this could be interesting


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a good manga so I give it the mighty Bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp welcome to 2010 Break Blade thread.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 22, 2010)

This manga is great love the action .


----------



## Major_Glory (May 1, 2010)

I'm giving this manga a bump. The story is progressing very nicely. The romance is great. The friendship is wonderful. The GIANT MECHANIZED ROBOT FIGHTING IS DETAILED AND AWESOME!

It's 28 chapters in atm. You don't want to be like the guy who just heard about Berserk manga and decided to read it not knowing there is 20 years material to read to get caught up.


----------



## Majeh (May 1, 2010)

Yea ive been keeping up with this manga. just too lazy to post the chapters every time they came out


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2010)

read 28 its is awesome


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> read 28 its is awesome



As soon as that birds-eye-view panel of the village was shown, you knew there was gonna be an Epic Hero Entrance from above by Lygatto. 

Borcuse's ridiculous "Y Halo There! " smile when he arrived was badass.

Finally, Tsundere Shigwen was... pek

I also thought that she was gonna totally molest Cleo during the "denial" phase of her talk about Lygatto. Too bad it didn't happen.


----------



## Perseverance (May 1, 2010)

mite check this out


----------



## Nightwish (May 1, 2010)

Tsundere Shigwen.


----------



## Ciupy (May 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ,I never knew this manga was popular enough to get the OVA treatment.

That said,holy shit..

It looks freaking awesome!


----------



## Nightwish (May 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus Christ,I never knew this manga was popular enough to get the OVA treatment.
> 
> That said,holy shit..
> 
> It looks freaking awesome!



Late to the party bro? 

Smexy pv was smexy. :33


----------



## Ciupy (May 2, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Late to the party bro?
> 
> Smexy pv was smexy. :33



I was only aware of this because Detective told me..

Shame on me,but seeing that I made this thread,and that nobody seemed to know about this great manga,I kinda gave up posting in here..


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I was only aware of this because Detective told me..



I couldn't keep a comrade in the dark about something totally badass. 



> Shame on me,but seeing that I made this thread,and that nobody seemed to know about this great manga,I kinda gave up posting in here..



I knew about the manga but was too lazy to search for the topic.  

But it looks like this topic has been revived now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2010)

im using my lil bros account to ask this question. personally i never visit nf, thanx either way.


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2010)

Chapter 32 now out


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 26, 2010)

FINALLY


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2010)

Chapter 32 now out

You can feel the love.

Chapter 32 now out

I hope Narvi kills that bitch.


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 27, 2010)

Mangafox just went from chapter 32 to 39! What kind of $&%^ is this!?!?


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

^Yeah saw that the other day, for some reason someone went out of order and decided to go forward and spoil everyone.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 28, 2010)

Girge didn't kill that bitch Nico.


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Chapter 33 now out.


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 28, 2010)

Got'dammit! You just beat me to post!

(Also, Girge is so  )


----------



## Corran (Oct 30, 2010)

Chapter 34 now out
Really starting to pump out the releases for this aren't they.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 26, 2010)

Chapter 35, 36, 37 and 38 are out now!


----------



## Corran (Jan 22, 2011)

Chapter 40


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I can honestly say I hadn't spoilered myself at all with this manga so I was completely shocked by chapter 39...


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

*Genre(s):* Action, Adventure, Drama, Fantasy, Mecha, Shounen, Tragedy

*Synopsis:* Which to choose, the country or my friend--!? The "Continent of Cruzon", a world where people are born with magic. Lygatto, one of the rare people "without magic" in this world, is getting swallowed up in the whirlpool of a massive war. With Lygatto as the core, four close friends are connected by cruel fate in a spectacular war tale!!!

In the continent of Cruzon, an impending war between the Kingdom of Krishna and the nation of Athens is brimming. The people of this land are able to wield the crystals from the ground for whatever purpose they desire. Yet one person, Lygatto Arrow, is not. He is an "un-sorcerer", a person unable to wield the crystals. But this characteristic will enable him to pilot an ancient mecha, one strong enough to put up a fight against the invading army of Athens.

Read

Was surfing the web looking for a good mecha story and I found one. 


So far I'm enjoying it. 


Anyone else read it or interested in reading it?

For those who read it what do you think?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 23, 2011)

You should have used Library Index first 


And it's a great series, just caught up with it yesterday in one go.


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad a bunch of chapters have been released in the past week. But damn some chapters can be sloooooooow 
So glad we have the movie series for this now, its a great translation of the work


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 1, 2011)

New Chapter!

New Chapter 52!

So Rygart is a hero now? I wonder what'll be happening next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2011)

New chapter has been released!
New Chapter 53!

Some new developements involving Zess, Io and others from Athens.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2011)

Powered through 53 chapters, got hooked hard core. Is this monthly???? Reminds me of old school mecha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2011)

Jotun said:


> Powered through 53 chapters, got hooked hard core. Is this monthly???? Reminds me of old school mecha



Yes it is.  In fact, the chapter 54 raw is schedule to be released by next week according to it's manga website.  The scans should follow about a week after the raw release.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn, well thanks D:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Monthly? More like quarterly. Release are slow as molasses.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Monthly? More like quarterly. Release are slow as molasses.



Lol, maybe true but I enjoy the story to endure the wait.

I'm mostly worried when the chapter release is at the 60+ page mark, since that usually means that it will be about two or more months before the next chapter release.  Their normal pages seen are usually between 25-30 for their monthly releases.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2011)

New chapter has been released!
New Chapter 54!

Major developements for Zess.  Also, the next raw chapter (55) is slated to be released in November.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

The raw for 55 was just released on it's manga site.  Going to have to wait for the scans. 

The big developement for this one:
*Spoiler*: __ 



It would seem that Hodr is having second thoughts on divorcing Sigyn.


----------



## aegon (Feb 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> The raw for 55 was just released on it's manga site.  Going to have to wait for the scans.
> 
> The big developement for this one:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good, I will translate it tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

aegon said:


> Good, I will translate it tomorrow.



Cool, thanks.

I'm really interested in seeing how this plays out in the upcoming chapters and hopefully the mangaka does not have us wait another few months for another release.


----------



## aegon (Feb 9, 2012)

Chap 55 trans

second-to-last page


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

aegon said:


> Chap 55 trans
> 
> second-to-last page



Again, thank you for the translation.  From going by it:

*Spoiler*: __ 



In all honesty, some people should not speak if they were not there in battle.  I symphathize with Rygart for wanting to do what he was about to do, but it was very fortunate that Narvi was there to stop him.  As for the idiots that thought it would have been better if they had surrendered, they would have been treated like second class citizens.  As for the Sigyn/Hodr/Rygart situation, it's really going to be interesting to see how this plays out and resolved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

The scans for chapter 55 has been released.
New Chapter 55!
Let the start of the love triangle commence.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2012)

finally a new chapter 

aww the love triangle now starts to get deeper with their temporary peace


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 14, 2012)

Please let those final pages be a dream or something D: I do not want it to go "that" way!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully we'll find out next month.  Though the site that host the manga says the ending date for reading the free chapter is in April.  I really do hope that we get a new chapter this coming March.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 14, 2012)

It's just so  they supposedly care about Rygart and they know it works yet, Hodr is doing shit like this? So aggravating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Well it's about damn time.  The raw for 56 has been released.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hodr holding Sigyn at the end of the last chapter was in the guy's head.  Sigyn hands Hodr the papers and leaves.  We also get to see a bathing scene by Sigyn and Narvi.  There is a scene where Sigyn finds Rygart sleeping inside his mech and looks at him, but pretty much the majority of the chapter is with Sigyn talking to Narvi in the bath and random happening going around with the cast of Krishna.




Really looking foward to seeing this translated so I can read what is happening in the dialog. 

Added the link:
Imgur


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 24, 2012)

^Mind sharing a link?


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 29, 2012)

This is such good news. I really hope we get some decent development for Rygart and Sigyn.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah good chapter

they are dismantling the delphie and then athene is going to attack agin 

the higher ups are so stupid


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 9, 2012)

Now Those two can hopefully be together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> It's finally here! Oh good it was so awesome pek
> 
> Ch.20
> 
> Damn you Rygart, you better not push here away again or die, oh God he most definitely must not die



Lol, yes.  Thanks for the link.

Really enjoyed this chapter.  It looks like Sigyn is probably planning on leaving with Rygart seen how she checked out books on farming.  I'm curious on how Rygart is going to be fixed mentally with all he has been through and the guilt he still carries.  Really looking forward to the next chapter to see if they really go along with dismantling the Delphine and firing Rygart.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, yes.  Thanks for the link.
> 
> Really enjoyed this chapter.  It looks like Sigyn is probably planning on leaving with Rygart seen how she checked out books on farming.  I'm curious on how Rygart is going to be fixed mentally with all he has been through and the guilt he still carries.  Really looking forward to the next chapter to see if they really go along with dismantling the Delphine and firing Rygart.



How does this work? He is the MC, he cant use crystals or whatever they call them, so if Delphine goes then what? Plus the war doesnt seem to me at least to be far from over, let alone the story. Plus if they shifted focus, no Sigyn = fail. And Rygart is probably the second best character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How does this work? He is the MC, he cant use crystals or whatever they call them, so if Delphine goes then what? Plus the war doesnt seem to me at least to be far from over, let alone the story. Plus if they shifted focus, no Sigyn = fail. And Rygart is probably the second best character.



Well the dismantling of the Delphine and firing of Rygart probably was Sigyn's idea as she was the one inquiring through Narvi about the Delphine's current capabilities and Rygart's mindset.  She is probably feeling guilty for having Rygart being involved in the war and pretty much having to see the man she loves change in the way his is.  These two actions that she is having the army do is probably penance for this and is probably also going to give up her title so she can be with the guy to take care of him.  The problem is that Athens is probably setting up for another invasion and I'm probably going to guess the Orlando will be reluctant to assist this time around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

Sigyn is no longer queen?  Then WTF will the Quartz researchers do all day??


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Aug 13, 2012)

I was surprised that they intend to fire Rygart right away, I mean they are not even sure that the war is over. Firing the war hero and destroying the main weapon seems kinda dumb to do when an invasion force is still approching them


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2012)

Zess has become the leader of the force and wants to prove things to his brother in a time when their natural reserves are drying up. This basically leads to more conflict. Rygart's role isn't done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2012)

Chapter 57 raw has been released. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting chapter.  Rygart and Sigyn leave the city but end up becoming captured at the end of the chapter. :amazed





Coach Outlet Online woi73


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2012)

The scans for Chapter 57 is out.
supposedly million year history


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 14, 2012)

Great chapter, I really hope Sigyn doens't get killed...or worse, gets captured  Idem for Rygart.

God, please let them finally stay together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2012)

Chapter 58 raw has been released.  
Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sigyn so wants Rygart inside of her she dreams it.


----------



## aegon (Oct 30, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 58 raw has been released.
> Chapter 6
> 
> 
> ...



good, something new to translate this thursday...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool, thanks.  Aside from Sigyn's dream, I'm wanting to know if they were taken prisoner by an Athen's controlled territory or it's rebel faction.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2012)

omg over half of the chapter was a dream? 

fk that, what a cope out


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a dream I would love to see come true 






It better happen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, there is a scan for the chapter out right now.


----------



## Shukumei (Nov 16, 2012)

I just read the entire manga (1-58) in two days, after having seen the OVAs back to back. I think I liked how the manga portrayed Girghe (and his friendship with Rygart) a bit more than the anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2012)

Shukumei said:


> I just read the entire manga (1-58) in two days, after having seen the OVAs back to back. I think I liked how the manga portrayed Girghe (and his friendship with Rygart) a bit more than the anime.



That's very cool to hear that you like the manga.  The anime made a faithful adaption in spirit of the series though some parts of the manga had to be omited due just only six OVAs were going to be created.  The last portion of Volume 5 and the entirity for Volume 6 were pretty much an anime original story but it kept in spirit of the manga.  

Also, Girge's friendship with Rygart has been the driving point on how Rygart's character changes in the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2012)

Raw for chapter 59 has been released on the offical manga site.
Flowers 7


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2012)

a lot of chatting, wonder what they are talking about xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

All we know for sure is Sigyn wants dat dick  she wants it real bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2012)

Scan is out for the chaper.
Mayuri's landmines.

Very interesting turn of events that are talked about in this chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2012)

HOLY *SHIT*

IS THAT SIGYN IN THE GOLEM!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

It's that time again.  Chapter 60 raw has been released.
R2 Zommari


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't tell because of the raw but..man...Sigyn....your the coolest


----------



## Azeroth (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm very very tempted to read it.
But I think I'm going to wait for the translated one.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 30, 2013)

Still want everyone in this series dead.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 2, 2013)

^^
why is that?
I just finished vol 8. pretty dark. the MC is some kind weak-heart'd though he was from Military school. his weakness caused Dan died (ironically Dan was saving him), if it is other manga I would have stop reading it at this point, I mean I always (mostly) angry if someone die due too MC weak-heart or stupidity.

Btw this Kingdom/Throne story will be like King Arthur's tragedy. Guinevere will be "fucked" by Arthur's closest friend Lancelot.
lol. 

I wonder why the Queen marry the king at the first place. she clearly loves the MC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2013)

Obviously because she was an asset to the kingdom(and he was in love with her), even though she never wanted him, maybe she felt like she had to 'move on'(even though she could not really).


----------



## wibisana (Feb 2, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Obviously because she was an asset to the kingdom(and he was in love with her), even though she never wanted him, maybe she felt like she had to 'move on'(even though she could not really).



will it be explained later? backstory? flashback? yeah I think you are right. I feel it was political marriage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2013)

Finished reading chapter 60.  I was a bit surprised to see one of Borcus men still alive but it looks like he's the head over the new female charater.  Also the ending panels indicate that Athens is probably up to no good and Sigyn is going to be in danger due to it.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 4, 2013)

one thing though. why they forget the technology to make gunpowder lol.
Lygato (finally I memorize his name) have to use Kunai, freaking kunai lol.
not that it is bad idea/theme, but it just weird, that gun is operated by magic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

wibisana said:


> one thing though. why they forget the technology to make gunpowder lol.
> Lygato (finally I memorize his name) have to use Kunai, freaking kunai lol.
> not that it is bad idea/theme, but it just weird, that gun is operated by magic



Hmmm, I'm thinking it because they gotten so used to manipulation of the quartz that they pretty much forgot about that technology.  If I remember, it was stated that their predecessors used predecessor but from that time to their present, that technology was lost.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

are there 2 princess? i mean one is riding the quartz car the other piloting the golem
or am i following the story wrong?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> are there 2 princess? i mean one is riding the quartz car the other piloting the golem
> or am i following the story wrong?



No, chances are you are seeing identical twins.  One is working for Athens while the other is probably trying to rebel and free her country.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2013)

I was actually thinking that Sigyn was the one in the mech and the princess was the other one riding back to the castle.

That "i have some things to do" was pretty suspicious" 

Why don't we have a sub yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Chapter 60. 
All-Rounder Meguru - Chapter 63


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, here's the omake that came out in December.  A little back-history of Athens, Orlando, Krishna, and Assam with Narvi as the teacher. 

wisemen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2013)

Chapter 61 raw has been release on the manga's official site.
Link removed

Going to have to wait for the trans to read what is going on.  Mostly a talking chapter.
Though
*Spoiler*: __ 



Long story short, Rygart is back in the cockpit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2013)

Scans for 61 was released.
Ch. 40


*Spoiler*: __ 



Athens just fucked itself royally.  It's one thing to perform mass killings among other countries citizens, it another thing to take the main protagonist love interest hostage and threaten to kill her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2013)

The raw for chapter 62 has been released on the offical site. 

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the looks of the chapter, it would seem that Rygart is on a covert mission in the country that Sigyn is being held.  There is a cliffhanger ending for this chapter though it's with the newly introduced character that's in trouble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2013)

The scans for Chapter 62 has been released. 
like Kido


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

does the manga have a different ending than the ovas?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> does the manga have a different ending than the ovas?



The manga is still ongoing.  The OVA's go a different direction at the 5th film with the 6th being of anime original content.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2013)

Chapter 63 has been released from the official manga site.  Problems for Rygart occur and some kinky shit on how Assam is treating Sigyn.  

to get beat up by everyone.


----------



## rajin (May 29, 2013)

*BREAK BLADE 63 Raw *
*The guy who palmed Yama's base sword  *


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2013)

Scans for 63 has been released. 

story with SS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2013)

Chapter 64 Japanese has been released.
The Worf Effect


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2013)

Chapter 64 scans have been released. 
Aizen


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't wait for the translation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2013)

The chapter looked interesting.  Going to have to wait for the translations to read what Rygart and Zess were discussing but it looks like next month's chapter is where the talk ends and the actions begins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2013)

Very interesting reveals in this chapter.  Zess had an ulterior motive for coming to the military school and a past sin from a family member has him indebted to his older brother.  Also, it looks like the time for talk is over and the time for action will happen next chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2013)

Rygart is a great main character. My main concern is this turning into a Naruto vs Sasuke type dispute


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2013)

The Japanese raw for Chapter 66 has been released.   
delirious


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight between Rygart and Zess commences.  It would seem that Zess is using a new gun and Rygart had some upgrades as well installed on his Golem.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 11, 2013)

These chapters are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> These chapters are getting shorter and shorter.



Yeah I've started to notice that.  Normally for this series, isn't a 20+ page the norm for it's monthly.  Hopefully there is another chapter release again this month since the current one was suppose to have been released late last month but didn't make it on time for publication for some reason.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Oct 13, 2013)

Why are the chapters getting shorter? I was expecting at least 30 pages of non stop battle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2013)

Chapter 67 raw has been released on the series comic site. 

ultimate king and co. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much the entire chapter is spent with Rygart and Zess going at it.  Chapter ends with Zess losing his other gun/arm.  Extra page has Sigyn dressed in a Santa outfit with chibi Rygart and Hodr being the miniature reindeer.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah wait never mind, thought this was the Beyblade thread xD


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2013)

*Break Blade 67 Raw*

*Ch.19*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2013)

Chapter 67 trans has been released. 
despite the explosion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2014)

Break Blade 68 has been released on it's official manga site.  Also announced is the TV series set for this year.

watch Enlisted episode 1



TV Series PV:
[YOUTUBE]4TnG-Rm4Plo[/YOUTUBE]

News on ANN explains it'll be the six films that'll have added scenes but made into a 12 episode TV series.  Also an OVA will be created to be about the mystery of the Delphine's creation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2014)

Chapter 68 has been released. 
New chapter's out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, Zess really is pushing it.  Rygart beats him, Zess want him to kill him on the spot and refuses.  Zess in turn has decides that he going to make Rygart pay for sparing him by having Sigyn executed the moment he gets back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2014)

Chapter 69 has been released by it's official manga site.
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Live Streaming


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 6, 2014)

A chapter that not only had more than a few pages, but actually moved the plot. What sorcery is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2014)

Chapter 70 raw has been released by the official manga site. 
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Live Streaming


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will have to wait for the translation but from the panels, it would seem that Cleo will not be alone in trying to save Sigyn.  Also, going from the panels of the second half of the chapter, it would seem we'll be getting to know whether or not the princess at Krishna is either the real one or a twin.


----------



## rajin (Apr 9, 2014)

*Break Blade 70 Raw*

*Hes probably never even killed anyone before.*


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2014)

Chapter 70 is out. 
True power 05 - Confusion 05


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Nothing happened the manga. Plus the author seems to be thinking about quitting from the manga industry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Nothing happened the manga. Plus the author seems to be thinking about quitting from the manga industry.



I heard about that.  The mangaka posted a message saying something of that manner before shutting down his account.  In all honesty, I don't know what is going on at the moment or if the series will be ending soon.   The manga site and the series twitter says that there will be a chapter 71 but I don't know after that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2014)

i don't care if he quits or not, but he better not fucking do it before he finishes this manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2014)

The raw for chapter 71 has been released by it's official manga site.  Very quick chapter.
Watch Non Stop Movie Online


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, so from what I saw Sigyn is rescued almost immediately by Cleo and her mom.  Also from the looks of it, the guard assign to look after Sigyn has some cruel intentions in mind had not the rescue taken place later.  Chapter end with the guard in chase after Cleo and Sigyn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2014)

Chapter 71 scan has been released. 
somewhere outside the Seireitei


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lookes like the guard assigned to watch over Sygin has a nasty habit of removing parts she favors.   So it looks like there was an introduction of new or protoype golem model.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

Im curious how a good manga like this is not discussed more in here, i guess its because it monthly .

Anyway  about this chapter, it was nice and all but i felt like it dragged too much into preparation for the chase and that fetish woman. Im also curious how reihart will react to this escape as well, im sure he will somehow bump into them eventually.



Also, where did you guys read about the mangaka quitting, i be surprised considering that it just got adapted into tv series.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 29, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Also, where did you guys read about the mangaka quitting, i be surprised considering that it just got adapted into tv series.



The author posted on his twiter account how he didn't feel like being a mangaka.
Later he posted how he is looking for another job and then deleted his twiter account.

So who knows, what kind of ending we will get.
We could get a proper, rushed or a fuck you, I'm stopping in the middle end


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The author posted on his twiter account how he didn't feel like being a mangaka.
> Later he posted how he is looking for another job and then deleted his twiter account.
> 
> So who knows, what kind of ending we will get.
> We could get a proper, rushed or a fuck you, I'm stopping in the middle end


Well that sucks, lets hope it some sudden  rage from his part or something and maybe he came to sense afterwards . I really dont want this manga to get rushed  like Psyren did.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im curious how a good manga like this is not discussed more in here, i guess its because it monthly .
> 
> Anyway  about this chapter, it was nice and all but i felt like it dragged too much into preparation for the chase and that fetish woman. Im also curious how reihart will react to this escape as well, im sure he will somehow bump into them eventually.
> 
> ...



I think Reihart(Erekt) already knows of the situation as I think we saw him and is golem being deployed after it was discovered Sigyn had escaped and Cleo had "borrowed" a prototype Golem.   I'm wondering how Zess is going to react that one of his subordinates decided to act on her own and rescue a friend that treated her kindly/sisterly when she was in Krishna's custody.  Also, I wondering how that Golem battle between Cleo and the guard might turn out since it was stated that the chasing Golem has some upgrades to it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

Im actually more wonderign how the heck Zess after so long time hasn't learn about  the conditions of surrendering and the death of royal family that Athens demand.

Its gonna be a good fight and im sure somehow Reihart will manage to get himself in trouble again


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2014)

I'm trying to remember in one of the past chapters when Zess and Rygart were having their personal brawl that he made mention the he had found out about the conditions of the surrender but no longer cared since he now has his brother's position of power.  Plus, you have to remember that after Rygart won Zess pretty much decided to execute Sigyn for Rygart not killing him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2014)

ohh right, you're right forgot about that.
Zess surely must got a  plan coming up tho i cannot imagine him simply just going crazy like that. At this point not even Rygart can hold him back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2014)

Heh, I don't think has been thinking rationally for some time after being given power by his ailing brother.  That guy has been trying hard to gain his brother's approval that he's willing to sacrifice his  friends in the process.  Plus after losing his fight to Rygart didn't he ordered almost all of Athen's golems to use only melee weapons instead of it's mixture of range and melee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol, after so many months  new raw chapter has appeared. 
New Murata chapter is up RAW 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mostly the chapter was about Cleo, her mother, and Sigyn spending some time together as they try to get Sigyn out of the country.  Chapter ends with Cleo having to face off against an old comrade in Erekt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2014)

Chapter 72 scans has been released. 
did not render him impotent


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2014)

The raws for 73 have been release from the official site.
recent interview

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Cleo lost but then it was to be expected due to the person she was fighting having more experience.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2014)

Official site has chapter 74 raw out.  A short chapter.
recent interview

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cleo's mom lends a hand.


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2014)

*Break Blade 74 Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2015)

Chapter 74 scan out. 
Chapter 40 part I+II

Again, this was a short chapter. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Cleo is getting the upper hand by chapters end but how long is that going to last?  Also, for her to still pilot that golem in the condition it's in and with her mother helping out also in a bust golem says something about the family's ability in mecha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2015)

Official site has 75 raw out. 
[1]

*Spoiler*: __ 




Erekt loses and is let to live at the pleas of Cleo, though his fate may be in doubt due to meeting the sadistic guard that was keeping watch on Sigyn.  Also, a new character is introduced that looks similar to Girge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Chapter 75 scan released. 
Chapter's up.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 1, 2015)

So I watched the six part movie series and thought it was pretty awesome. I know the movies had a different ending so where actually in the manga did it differ from the movies so I can start reading there?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> So I watched the six part movie series and thought it was pretty awesome. I know the movies had a different ending so where actually in the manga did it differ from the movies so I can start reading there?



Chapter 37 is where the movies deviates from the manga source.  The TV series remade from the films includes chapters 37-parts of 39 if you ever get to check that series out, but start at 37 for the continuation.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 2, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chapter 37 is where the movies deviates from the manga source.  The TV series remade from the films includes chapters 37-parts of 39 if you ever get to check that series out, but start at 37 for the continuation.



Oh okay, thank you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2015)

Chapter 76 raw released from the official site.
[1]


*Spoiler*: __ 




Going to have to wait for the scans but from what is scene, it looks like Zess is training his ass off for a rematch with Rygart.  Also, the rescue mission for Sigyn starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2015)

[1]

Chapter 77 raw has been released. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some new characters have been introduced, some talk about the princess at the capitol, and chapter ends with Sigyn and Cleo are facing the jailer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2015)

[1]
Raw for chapter 78 was recently released.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, the jailer is no joke.  She's pretty much handing Cleo her butt and it looks like at chapter's end one of the newly introduced characters gets a greeting from her as well.:amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2015)

Manga site has chapter 79 out.
calculation


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, seems the jailer has skills as she goes two on one though she takes a hostage at the start of the fight.  Seems there is a female Girge in the mist that also has the piloting skills as well.


----------



## rajin (Jul 23, 2015)

*BREAK BLADE 79 RAW*
*chest*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2015)

Chapter 80 just released via official manga site. 
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems the jailer got away just to run into Rygart.


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

*BREAK BLADE 80 RAW

Plunderer*


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2015)

how many chapters are the scans behind?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2015)

76 to 80 have been scanned.  Finally. 

Chapter 188


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2015)

Chapter 81 raw has been release by it's official site.
Took a peak at Sensei's Twitter


*Spoiler*: __ 




The prison warden gets her butt handed to her and she retreats, Sigyn is saved, and Rygart and Sigyn still can not reveal their feelings to each other. 

On the other side, Io is back in a command position going by the the ending panels.


----------



## rajin (Dec 25, 2015)

*exploded*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2015)

Chapter 81 out. 
Chapter 187 is out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2016)

Break Blade 82 raw released by official manga site.  Really short chapter this release. 
Took a peak at Sensei's Twitter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2016)

Break Blade 83 raw released via the official series site.  Mostly talking head before the storm type chapter. 
Took a peak at Sensei's Twitter


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2016)

*Chapter 74*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2016)

Broken Blade 82 and 83 out.

Broken Blade 82:
Chapter Twelve

Broken Blade 83:
Chapter Twelve


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Raw for 84 out on it's official site. 
Iris Zero resumes its serialization in September

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 84_ 




Man Sigyn and Rygart got heavily cocked/vag blocked in this one.   Not surprised Sigyn was the one with the initiative but at least Rygart got a kiss from it.


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Raw for 85 has been released.  
[147]

Bit of a short chapter this month to be honest.


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2016)

Chapter 143


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2016)

84 finally trans. 
chapter 130


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 14, 2016)

The translation of 85 is already out though. In the last two chapters we finally got the two together but fcking author didn't let them fuck. It's probably going to take till the end of this series for us to see them together (with a family) 

We better get a happy ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Heh, what I found interesting from 84 and 85 is that they are going around in private with their relationship despite I think everybody knowning Sigyn is divorce.  

As for the guy they are going up against, didn't Girge make him look novice back when he was under General Borcus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2016)

Chapter 86 raw has been released on it's official site. 
[147]


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2016)

Chapter 16!


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 21, 2016)

Meh some battling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Chapter 86 scans out. 
Chapter 48

So mass produced Delphines at the end?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 18, 2016)

I thought Delphine can't be mass produced or reversed engineered due to it being different from "normal" golems? I think that they just imitated the helmet design for psychological impact. Though of course I could be wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, didn't think 87 would come out this month. 

Anyway:
*Spoiler*: _Chapter 87_ 




Mecha massacre and Zess is pissed with his jailer he had in charge of looking after Sigyn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2017)

Link removed

Chapter 88 just released from the official site.  


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 88_ 




Zess and the jailer end up fighting and from the looks of it Navi is having an emotional break down of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2017)

new burial

Extra chapter/content for 88 added. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Loggin.   Well at least he passed in Navi's arms.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2017)

Raw for Chapter 89 out at official site.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 89_ 




Action picks up as one of Rygart's crew is damaged and Rygart about to go all out for the next chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2017)

here

Chapter 90 raw out on the offical site. Wow before the new year. 


*Spoiler*: _90_ 




Did Rygart just lose.


----------

